# JOOSE-E-LIQZ - Juice Reviews



## Schnappie (27/12/16)

I have spent some time vaping some new eliquids over the festive season and below is my thoughts on one of them:

Name: SNVL18
VG/PG: 70/30
NIC: 1.5 mg custom
Website blurb: Strawberry, Naartjie, Litchi, Vanilla plus 18 secret ingredients for you to indulge
TH: Very mild, smooth
Clouds: Decent, as expected with 70 VG
Flavour profile: Fruity
Setup used: Estoc tank with EUC ceramic coil at 35 watts
Pic of the bottle:



My thoughts:

I had my eye on this one for quite some time now as it sells fast and any fruity vape juice will draw my attention. It also boasts of having all these ingredient so I was curious about just how complex it would taste and how the vanilla will compliment all these flavours.

So I grabbed a 0mg bottle and filled a tank after adding my nicotine and have to say it tastes nice off the bat.
I got a very refreshing naartjie sorbet like taste and found a slight strawberry on the inhale and some litchi on the exhale but all well overpowered by the naartjie. As for the vanilla I couldnt quite pick it up but my guess is it contributes to the sorbet taste.

It is an enjoyable taste, but i wanted more. Its a bit like a candy fruity taste and i wanted it to have a more fresh taste. Bring along the menthol concentrate, add about 23 drops per 10ml( @Silver style) mix well and fill up the tank.

What I am getting now is much better for me personally. A much cooler, more refreshing vape and even the fruityness for me is accented well. This is actually a pretty damn good vape and I would get it again and add my own dash of menthol.

If you enjoy fruity sorbet type vapes this juice is perfect for you, especially if you love naartjie. The beauty of this juice is you can add menthol to taste and it doesnt clash with the vanilla or any of the other flavours

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta (27/12/16)

Schnappie said:


> I have spent some time vaping some new eliquids over the festive season and below is my thoughts on one of them:
> 
> Name: SNVL18
> VG/PG: 70/30
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts @Schnappie , I think I might have to get this, along with some Menthol concentrate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (27/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Thanks for your thoughts @Schnappie , I think I might have to get this, along with some Menthol concentrate!


Well worth a shot. I enjoy it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/12/16)

Thanks for your review @Schnappie 

I have looked to see whether there is another thread in here on this juice manufacturer, but there doesn't seem to be one - so henceforth this will be the thread for reviews of JOOSE-E-LIQZ juices.

I have renamed the thread title accordingly

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/7/17)

Hi all

This is my first review of a *JOOSE-E-LIQZ* juice. For those who don't know, JOOSE-E-LIQZ is a fine local juice manufacturer, founded by @Naeemhoosen. He has been making juices for quite a long time.

I have been meaning to try some of these juices but never got round to it. Then at the ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet in April-17, @Naeemhoosen gave me a 60ml bottle of *Havana Nightz *because he knew I liked my tobaccoes. However, as some of you may know, I refuse to accept free juices from anyone so I insisted to pay him for it  I got the 6mg strength.

There is a bit of a backstory to this juice. It goes back to November 2016 at the launch of the Vape Cartel Greenside store. I was there with @Rob Fisher and a few other guys and saw @Naeemhoosen and we had a good chat. He asked me if he could try my Reo Black with my much-loved Blackbird juice. He tried it several times and even tried it again as we were leaving. I am told by @Naeemhoosen that what he tasted that day was a contributing inspiration for this juice...

I started vaping this juice about 2/3 weeks ago while in the Kruger Park on a holiday. Was a great time to try out new juices because I was quite relaxed and the setting was superb. Have vaped it on a few devices (not exclusively) on a daily basis and have probably vaped about 40ml of the 60ml bottle. Here goes...

*JOOSE-E-LIQZ - HAVANA NIGHTZ (6mg)*

*Bottom line - this is a creamy tobacco with class. Subtle blend of dessert and tobacco. Very tasty. It's a mellow refined treat that I could vape on an ongoing basis. I liked how the creams and the tobacco are blended, it's smooth and svelte. This is a great juice and I see myself vaping a lot more of it. Will definitely be re-ordering. *




The juice has an orangy/light brown colour as seen in the photo (taken next to the Sabie river in the Kruger Park) It has a subtle creamy smell to it.

On the vape I get a *light creamy mild tobacco.* It is delicious. The creaminess is mild, not sweet, just right. Then the mellow tobacco flavour. It's mild too. It's not a hard, dry or rough tobacco, just a smoothe flavour. Is it a cigar? I don't know, I wasn't into cigars but the tobacco is there. It's not in your face though, more just blended in with the creaminess. I do pick up a very slight spicyness to the tobacco, which I find very pleasant.

*This is not a hardcore tobacco juice. For me its more of a tasty desserty tobacco blend. Lovely.*

Interestingly, I find this juice very tasty. Almost as if I could eat it. I don't mind the odd drop of juice in my mouth on occasion 

I would say the flavour strengths are medium. Not too weak or too strong. It's definitely a complex juice. The creaminess is very well "blended" with the tobacco taste. One can pick them up separately, but it feels like one flavour.

It's on the slightly sweeter side of the sweet/not-sweet spectrum but it's not very sweet at all. I suppose the tobacco flavour is balancing the sweetness of the creams. The juice description on the bottle (which I seldom pay much attention to) says "Vanilla cream cigar". I don't really pick up the vanilla. I perceive more of a svelte creaminess.

On the dry/wet scale I would say its medium. Not dry neither is it overly wet. It is a warmish vape. And it suits the profile in my view. Happy to report that I get no artificial or synthetic type of tastes coming through. All tastes natural and good.

*I found the throat hit to be quite mild.* I was expecting this, given it was only 6mg. I usually like my juices stronger. I didn't find the tobacco enhanced the throat hit much. This juice is not a puncher - but superb for long restricted lung hits. Having said that, strangely, I found the throat hit a bit better in mouth to lung mode (on the RM2). Especially when inhaling quickly.

Vapour production was good. Not surprised given the 70% VG content.

*Havana Nightz has a superb smooth, creamy texture. *It's svelte. Suits the profile in my opinion. I like my hardcore tobaccoes more rough and "coarse" - but as mentioned above, this is a classy desserty tobacco treat, so the smooth texture suits it well.

I found this juice to be a *mellow type of vape.* Not a bold one. So it has great all day potential. I did try vaping it on an ongoing basis for several hours and did not get tired of it. I find myself coming back for more. Tastes great at all times of the day. In the morning I tried it in MTL with coffee and it works nicely (though I would like it a bit stronger nic-wise for that). It is delicious after any meal. Rounds off the meal much like smokes did in the old days. And it's superb after dinner or in the late evening while chilling. Very versatile for me.

*The aftertaste is a mild tasty creaminess* - not much tobacco. Very pleasant. You don't get any lingering of any unpleasant tastes like you do with some rougher tobaccoes. I do find myself licking my lips after vaping this, trying to taste a bit more of it. Lol.

*How does this juice compare to other tobaccoes?*
Well as I said before, for me this is not a "hardcore tobacco". It's more of a desserty tobacco. It's different and lovely. Compared to some of the rougher tobaccoes, this is softer, smoother, slightly sweeter and more of a treat. Compared to Blackbird, which is not really "hardcore" either but more of a blend with sweeter things in it - I would say it stacks up very well. I find Blackbird to be stronger tobacco-wise and its other additives are more of the "milky" variety. Hard to explain. Havana Nightz is lighter on the tobacco and more creamy.

The juice vaped very well in my equipment without any troubles. *I tried it on three devices *(two restricted lung hit setups and one mouth to lung setup):

*OL16/Reo* - with 28g Kanthal duals - a superb vape allround. Lovely direct flavour. Crisp. Great action. Tobacco slightly more prominent in this setup than the other two. I liked this.
*Petri V2 RDA* - with micro aliens at about 40W - lovely, bigger volume. Very tasty. A bit sweeter, slightly deeper. More rounded. Slightly less tobaccoey. Not as crisp as the OL16 setup. Wetter. Very nice indeed.
*RM2/Reo *- in mouth to lung mode - with my "tobacco 29g paracoil" which I use for Blackbird - Suprisingly decent for me throat hit wise. Soft creamyness, light tobacco in the background. It is lovely though. Wish I could try 12 or 18mg in here.
Which setup did I like the most? Tough call. I liked them all. Probably by a small margin, the OL16, just for the added crispness and slightly more tobacco taste.

There are no negatives for me with this juice. My only criticism is that I would like it a bit stronger (nic wise) but that's probably just me. I would love to try this in 12 or 18mg 

*Overall, Havana Nightz is a great juice. I can see myself vaping a lot more of this.* If you like your desserty creamy juices and want one with a tobacco slant, then you are going to love this. Or, if you are after a mild tobacco then you should also try it. If you are a new vaper looking for something to help get you off the stinkies, then I think this might also work well.

Packaging:

Chubby Gorilla type bottle with fine nozzle that works well. Was quite a challenge to open it the first time, but I got it open after a few attempts.
The labelling is good and the nic strength is clearly marked. I like it how it has the flavour profile description on the label.
The cap is of the child deterrent variety.
Equipment used:

REO Grand/OL16 - 0.5 ohm dual coil - 28g Kanthal - Cotton Bacon V2 wicks - (27 to 35 Watts, depending on battery level)
MinikinV1.5 / Petri V2 RDA - 0.6 ohm dual micro aliens - Cotton Bacon V2 wicks - (about 40 Watts)
Reo Grand / RM2 - 0.45 ohm 29g Kanthal paracoil - Jap Cotton wicks - (30 to 39 Watts, depending on battery level)

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (9/7/17)

Really nice and detailed review @Silver

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Naeemhoosen (9/7/17)

Thanks for your in-depth review on Havana Nightz @Silver.

It's these kind of reviews that motivate me to do better, and take my time to fine tune my e-liquid recipes.

Furthermore i am greatful that this review is coming from yourself knowing the e-juice that inspired me to create a tobacco/cigar e-liquid.

A big thank you for your time and efforts once again and i hope this will help other vapers seeking this sort of profile.
(Just a side note: you are correct that the VG ratio is 70%VG 30%PG and is stated on the ingredients list on the bottle.)

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/7/17)

Thank you @Naeemhoosen 
And thanks to you for creating such a lovely juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (9/7/17)

Dammit @Silver , now you got me curious. I've never in my life vaped a tobacco juice DTL (I always use them in MTL setups), but this seems intriguing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Dammit @Silver , now you got me curious. I've never in my life vaped a tobacco juice DTL (I always use them in MTL setups), but this seems intriguing.



I know exactly what you mean @aktorsyl 
I was the same and only vaped tobaccoes in mouth to lung mode - for a very long time
I still use MTL for the rougher tobaccoes, the hard dry ones

But ever since I got the Avo24 I have been trying some in restricted lung hit mode and I find i am enjoying it. Totally different sensation though. More of a mellow type of vape than a hard punch so better suited to the more mellow robaccoes.


----------



## Silver (10/7/17)

Naeemhoosen said:


> Thanks for your in-depth review on Havana Nightz @Silver.
> 
> It's these kind of reviews that motivate me to do better, and take my time to fine tune my e-liquid recipes.
> 
> ...



Thanks again @Naeemhoosen , i checked now again and indeed I did miss the 70% VG content on the label in the ingredients section. My apologies.

Have edited my review above accordingly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz (18/7/17)

Company: JOOSE-E-LIQZ
Product Name: SNLV 18
Product Image: Will Update

Reviewer: Myself lol

Mod: Smok Vape Pen 22
Watts/Volts: 4.2 Volts (Full Charge)

Atomiser: Built On
Coil Resistance: 0.3 ohm

Strength: 3mg
Blend:Fruit
Price: R240 for 60ml bottle (R4 per m/l)
Website:bought from www.vaping-mad.com) no manufacturer website

Website blurb: Strawberry, Naartjie, Litchi, Vanilla and 18 other fruits (vaping mad website)
Reviewer Notes: Blech!!!!

I love fruity flavours compared to more creamy desert flavours, i was really really excited to try it out since everybody has been going crazy about it BUT my oh my, somewhere on the inhale you get a naartjie and on the exhale we(i thought its just me, but let the wife taste, she vapes occasionally) getting a bit of guava, the rest just smells like the air freshener i use in the bathroom forget the taste (it tastes like fruit thats gone off)

This is just my honest review, maybe a batch gone wrong but never again this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faraaz (18/7/17)

Company: JOOSE-E-LIQZ
Product Name: Falooda
Product Image: Will Update

Reviewer: Myself lol

Mod: Smok Vape Pen 22
Watts/Volts: 4.2 Volts (Full Charge)

Atomiser: Built On
Coil Resistance: 0.3 ohm

Strength: 3mg
Blendessert/Drink
Price: R240 for 60ml bottle (R4 per m/l)
Website:bought from www.vaping-mad.com) no manufacturer website

Website blurb: A traditional indian milkshake: Vanilla ice-cream blended with full cream milk and fragrant rose syrup, sure to keep you yearning to bite into those floating basil seeds(vaping mad website)

Reviewer Notes: nomnomnom!!!! just what the blurb says

Not too much into creamier dessert flavours and drinks, but i occasionally drink this traditional milkshake and thought of trying it out and its amazing, just what the bottle says ! It is a bit sweet for an ADV but the milkshake is just as sweet

get exactly what is described on the inhale and exhale , very well done on this liquid !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (18/7/17)

Faraaz said:


> Company: JOOSE-E-LIQZ
> Product Name: SNLV 18
> Product Image: Will Update
> 
> ...





Faraaz said:


> Company: JOOSE-E-LIQZ
> Product Name: Falooda
> Product Image: Will Update
> 
> ...


Great and honest reviews. Thank you @Faraaz. In some fruit juices I also pick up an overripe taste, which other vapers do not. Probably just one ingredient in there that your taste buds do not like. Similar to some people picking up a pepper taste from TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## contrid (29/8/17)

My take on the Cherry Crush ejuice by Joose-E-Liqz, enjoy!


----------



## MrDeedz (29/8/17)

SNLV on a standard device and coils you missing out, Will post my findings once i rewick in the APOCALYPSE RDA.
SNLV is Insane!!!!!!!!!!!! Local is lekker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mida Khan (30/8/17)

RSVP by Joose e Liqz launched at Vapecon is exceptional!


Device: Vaporshark DNA 250
Watts: 95w
Atomiser: Hadaly 22m Rda 
Coil Resistance: 0.30 ohms
Wicked with: Cotton Bacon

Raspberry Swirled Vanilla Parfait

Parfait meaning "Perfect" in French is exactly what this juice is! 

Smooth creamy parfait dessert with hints of a light sugar drizzle on inhale with fresh juice raspberries on exhale. 

Perfect ADV


----------



## Seemo.wm (23/9/17)

Schnappie said:


> I have spent some time vaping some new eliquids over the festive season and below is my thoughts on one of them:
> 
> Name: SNVL18
> VG/PG: 70/30
> ...


Hi . I too really enjoy menthol. I would like to know where you get your menthol, the size and price of a bottle, and how you add it to your flavors.
Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## delon (28/12/17)

Schnappie said:


> I have spent some time vaping some new eliquids over the festive season and below is my thoughts on one of them:
> 
> Name: SNVL18
> VG/PG: 70/30
> ...


----------



## delon (28/12/17)

This is truly an amazing juice, very addictive and true to the fruits mentioned, Vaping it in my AMMIT25 on Tesla Invader

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## delon (28/12/17)

SNLV 18 Vape great on this setup..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (5/3/18)

*Joose E-Liqdz (JEL) – Espresso Haze*
@Naeemhoosen

*Flavour Description: *
"A smooth hazelnut espresso coffee (decaf)"

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 0mg (by mistake)
Mod: Pico25
Coil: Commercial 0.22 ohm
Watt: 30W

*My comment: *
This juice has a mild, sweet coffee flavour and I expected more from an espresso. I ordered the zero nic by mistake. Perhaps it would taste differently with nic?


Would I buy this juice again: No

EDIT: Tagging @Silver - I know you were waiting for this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya (5/3/18)

@Hooked you should try this coffee again with the some nic. Its not a strong coffee, more like latte.
I really enjoyed this and have been vaping this 1 since its launch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (5/3/18)

Yagya said:


> @Hooked you should try this coffee again with the some nic. Its not a strong coffee, more like latte.
> I really enjoyed this and have been vaping this 1 since its launch.



Thanks for your comments @Yagya, but I have so many coffees now which I like and would order in the future, I'm not likely to buy this juice again. However, if I'm ever given a bottle which has nic, it would be interesting to do a comparison.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (14/10/18)

*

*
​*HIGH TEA COLLECTION 

Comprising:*

*Arabica Latte*
*Chai Latte*
*Nutty Crunch Cookie*
*Thermal mug*

Local
Purchased from: JJ’s Emporium
Price: R350 for all three juices (each 30ml) including the mug

All the juices are:
VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 3mg

Set-up for all three:
Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W







*One side of the card*

*The other side of the card*


*Information leaflet inside the mug*

The High Tea Collection can be purchased only as a set of three juices and the mug. Before I start talking about the juices, the mug deserves a mention. The three bottles of juice are packed in the mug, along with a beautifully designed card describing the juices and an information leaflet about the mug. It's a beautiful presentation and something to treasure – and use. Thank you for giving us something really unique @Naeemhoosen!


*ARABICA LATTE*

Flavour Description:
“freshly ground arabica bean espresso, and steamed milk"

It truly does taste like a freshly ground, medium roast coffee! The flavour, though not overwhelming, makes you want more and more. The juice has just the right touch of sweetness. I finished the bottle in record time – what more needs to be said!


*CHAI LATTE*

Flavour Description:

"a well-balanced, creamy, milky chai tea latte"

What a delicious tea with a slightly unusual flavour. In fact, it tastes just like real Chai Latte!! I could immediately taste spiciness, but it’s not overwhelming – just there in the background and just enough to make the flavour interesting. I vaped this juice while having a real Chai Latte, but unfortunately I forgot to take a pic! I must say, it was an excellent pairing! 

The Chai Latte is a juice with a difference and it's superb. A friend of mine loves it so much she said she would kill for it, it’s that good. * @Naeemhoosen, *my life is in danger and I've had to increase security at my home - all because of you!


*NUTTY CRUNCH COOKIE*

Flavour Description: 
"caramel and roasted oats crunchy cookie”

To be honest, if this juice were not part of the High Tea Collection, I would not have bought it. Oats cookies simply do not appeal to me – and neither did the juice. There’s nothing wrong with it - it’s just not a flavour that I go for. However, it does meet the flavour description in that there is certainly an oatsy taste as well as caramel. Personally, I would prefer more caramel. 

*OVERALL*
The High Tea Collection is a mug packed full of flavour and well worth the purchase. Although it's a wonderful idea to present it as a collection, the different juices should also be made available.

*Would I purchase the High Tea Collection again? * Without hesitation!

*If the individual juices were to be available in individual bottles, not as part of a collection, would I buy them again?*

Arabica Latte: Without hesitation
Chai Latte: Without hesitation.
Nutty Crunch Cookie: No, not for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/10/18)

Thanks for the review @Hooked 

I need to try the Arabica Latte!
Lol on yhaving to increase security in your home because of the Chai Latte - haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (16/1/20)

Here are my first impressions on Havana Gold from JOOSE-E-LIQZ

I have tried it once or twice before, but didn’t do a write up. Juice has been sitting in the cupboard for a while. Glad I took it out. Have been vaping it today.

Got the juice a while back and got the 6mg strength.

*Havana Gold - 6mg*

First impression - wow, a lovely mild tobacco dessert. Mellow and tasty, I will definitely be vaping more of this.

It’s a very nice juice indeed. Something sweet mixed with a mild tobacco. Blended very well. The something sweet part is hard to describe but it’s not too sweet and I may be picking up some vanilla. Vanilla is not my favourite in a vape but it’s nice here because it’s light. But there is something else sweet in it too that tastes good to me.

The tobacco is mild and has an ashy taste to it. I enjoy that.

It’s a classy and tasty juice. I can definitely see myself vaping more of this.

I can taste the similarity to elements of the original Havana Nightz juice. But this one is less potent on the tobacco and a bit more desserty. More mellow.

Am doing restricted lung hits on the Hadaly, single coil at low power. I think it suits it well in Lung hit mode. I will probably continue with this in Lung hit mode instead of trying to strengthen it up and use it as MTL. For me the stronger Havana Nightz is better for that.

Nice one @Naeemhoosen , lovely juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Chanelr (16/1/20)

Silver said:


> Here are my first impressions on Havana Gold from JOOSE-E-LIQZ
> 
> I have tried it once or twice before, but didn’t do a write up. Juice has been sitting in the cupboard for a while. Glad I took it out. Have been vaping it today.
> 
> ...


Sounds very interesting.
I am learning to enjoy the odd blends with tobacco but still not a massive fan of it personally

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (16/11/20)

​*NUTTY ARABICA – DUNKED EDITION*
@Naeemhoosen 

*Flavour Description: *
“A Creamy Caramel and Butterscotch Cookie Dunked into a Cup of Steamy Creamy Arabica Latte”

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic:* 5mg

*My comments:* 

No need to dunk – just vape it – all day long! What a delicious coffee this is!

There is an undertone of nuttiness coming through the medium-roast coffee, which adds an additional dimension to the flavour.

It’s rather sweet, which no doubt is from the caramel and butterscotch. Although the sweetness is not overbearing, I would prefer s less sweetness and more nuttiness.

The flavours all blend smoothly and the result is a delectable ADV coffee and one worth vaping.

Would I buy this juice again: Certainly!

Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial – SMOK Mesh 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #170*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (16/11/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 213907
> ​*NUTTY ARABICA – DUNKED EDITION*
> @Naeemhoosen
> 
> ...



I tasted this at Vape King Illovo. My toes were curling it was sooooo good

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ASHBUNNY (17/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> I tasted this at Vape King Illovo. My toes were curling it was sooooo good


*.
Im picky when it comes to desserts but I will try this. 
.
A few desserts I like:*

Marshmallow mint butter cookie - Drool
Coconut marshmallow - Amplified
Yellow milk (banana) - TKO

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (17/11/20)

ASHBUNNY said:


> *.
> Im picky when it comes to desserts but I will try this.
> .
> A few desserts I like:*
> ...



@ASHBUNNY Have a look at this thread too for desserts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

